# Ninco to Scalextric conversion?



## 1/32 slotter (Jul 7, 2007)

what's up? it's my 1st forum. anyway i'm hoping someone has or knows who makes a adapter to put scalextric and ninco together. or at least are they the same size track? I WOULD LOVE ANY HELP!


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,
I know there is an adaptor, just not sure who makes it (I have Artin & Carrera Track). This forum tends to be mostly HO, so you might want to ask this question at HRW. 
Greg


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

*I found it!*

Check out BRS Hobbies


----------

